# Ebay Macro Ring Testing - On My El-370



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

All these artsy pics this past week or 2 got me wanting to try something different. I've got a Nikon D60 DSLR and the macro setting on the kit lens is fairly good - but nowhere near good enough for extreme closeups of a watch.

So, I tried a cheapie macro extension ring lens that was bought off ebay for a few quid by my brother in law. Less than a fiver if I recall. Heres my first results - shot by hand. His rings dont fit my lens, so I had to hold the macro lens in place by hand, whilst manual focusing!

Close... but not quite right. Wow.. the depth of field must be about 1mm in this kind of range! Not easy. Not sure where the reflection @ 9 o'clock came from - makes it look like a blemish on the dial.










I like this one. Captures that lovely warm 1971 domed acrylic.










.... and this shows up just how fine the beads of rice bracelet is










And finally, my 1st attempt at catching that lovely sweep hand. I went for 1.6 secs exposure and thanks to the half second markers on the EL-370, you can see that exactly! Had to use the tripod this time - with the curtains pulled nearly over to avoid over exposure. This was without the macro tube - and shows the limits of the D60 kit lens on macro. This is as close as you can go.










All in all, given the extra close up that you can get (when compared to that last image) - I think that's a fiver well spent.

OK. Time to put this little NOS baby back in the box. Its "put away" by the 710 for my 40th next March :naughty:


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Some nice early results there.

Actually the second pic is really good, and looks as though it could be from a catalogue.

Looking at the Seiko logo in the top pic, I can see that you've approached the limit of the camera's macro ability. I have some personal experience of knowing just what a fine line it can come down to in the end, trying to hold focus.

You can see my effort here: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=55087


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Good shots, any more info on the watch, great find!


----------



## Johnny_E (Nov 16, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Looking at the Seiko logo in the top pic, I can see that you've approached the limit of the camera's macro ability. I have some personal experience of knowing just what a fine line it can come down to in the end, trying to hold focus.
> 
> You can see my effort here: http://www.thewatchf...showtopic=55087


Yup - in that top pic - I was maxxed out. I actually had the camera at max zoom, shortest focus, and I moved the camera in as close as I could till the focus looked right. The lens was switched to manual - so I focused by moving myself in and out. Needed a tripod. Still, there was no way I could get the whole dial in focus without shooting vertically down onto it.

Your ixus macro shot is superb. I really rate the ixii (sp?!) and must try a macro with my 6MP ixus. The proper partner for my D60 would be a proper macro lens, but theres too many watches to buy first :naughty:



minkle said:


> Good shots, any more info on the watch, great find!


Thanks minkle. The watch itself is very special to me as it is a birth year AND month electronic Seiko EL-370 manufactured in March 1971. Not only did I manage to track it down to the month, but it was NOS to boot :man_in_love: I bought it from CTI Watch in Tokyo. They specialise in NOS vintage Seikos and have some mouth watering stock. They are selling off a number of these via their eBay store. Upon arrival after just 1 week of waiting, it went over to our own SilverHawk for a service and its first battery (in almost 40 years!). Its as clean inside as outside. A real find I think. If you want to browse their stock PM me for the shop URL :thumbsup:


----------

